# First reccy to Cyprus



## Stretford_Ender (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi Guys

Forum newbie here. We are thinking of retiring to Cyrpus, possibly early next year, and are at the very beginning of finding out the what, where, how, why etc, so any advice, suggestions, positive or negative, would be welcomed.

About us: married couple in our early fifties, fairly young outlook and outgoing, happy to mix with the locals but would like a busy ex-pat community also. Would like to be able to walk into 'town' (wherever that may be) for some life, but dont want to be living in the middle of it. I guess year-round activity is a requirement also.
We plan to live off our savings & pensions, and maybe supplement it with casual work (eg in a bar during the summer) for additional 'spends'. 
We are looking for a 2 bed apartment with communal pool to rent long term (we can't afford to buy).
So far, my research has suggested Paphos, possibly the Universal area.

I think my next stage is to visit Cyprus for a couple of weeks with a view to driving round to look at different areas, then follow this up with a subsequent visit later in the year to review our initial findings.

So, from my ramblings above, do you have any suggestions as to what you would consider suitable areas for us to investigate? Is my idea of the initial visits the right way to approach things?

Any input gratefully received.

Thanks in advance

Ian


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Ian,
Apart from Universal area I would also recommend you look at the areas just off tombs of the kings road and also Peyia. Universal is mostly holiday lets etc so not the best place for full time living. Peyia has a lot of expats but the centre of the village is still very much traditional and has lots of tavernas and plenty of shops etc these days.
Renting fairly close to the centre of Peyia would mean you can walk to a number of Tavernas. It is also close to Coral bay with night clubs and restaurants.


----------



## Stretford_Ender (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi Veronica

Thanks for the reply - it seems like I have a bit of exploration to do!

I assume from your reply that the idea of the Paphos area (as opposed to Limassol, Larnaca etc) is suitable for what we want?

Also the idea of visiting, hiring a car and driving round, stopping in the different areas - does that sound a sensible first step in your opinion?

Thanks

Ian


----------



## pearsews (Mar 15, 2011)

Stretfird_Ender said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Forum newbie here. We are thinking of retiring to Cyrpus, possibly early next year, and are at the very beginning of finding out the what, where, how, why etc, so any advice, suggestions, positive or negative, would be welcomed.
> 
> ...


Hi Ian,

Hope you enjoy your forthcoming trip to Cyprus. 

Not sure if I'm correct about this, but we have been led to believe that if you retire to Cyprus, you are not allowed to take up any form of employment, paid or unpaid.

Perhaps someone on the forum could clarify this?

Pearsews.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

pearsews said:


> Hi Ian,
> 
> Hope you enjoy your forthcoming trip to Cyprus.
> 
> ...


If that is the case there are a lot of retired people who have part time jobs or do voluntary work here who are in big trouble, including me as I am now in receipt of my pension

Ian, coming here for a recce is a very good idea as it gives you a chance to decide at least on an area you like. I would also recommend that when you come over to live you rent a holiday let for a 2 or 3 weeks to give you the chance to find a place to rent long term. To sign a long term agreement without seeing the place could leave you in a place you hate for a year.


----------



## pearsews (Mar 15, 2011)

Veronica said:


> If that is the case there are a lot of retired people who have part time jobs or do voluntary work here who are in big trouble, including me as I am now in receipt of my pension
> 
> Ian, coming here for a recce is a very good idea as it givces you a chance to decide at least on an area you like. I would also recommend that when you come over to live you rent a holiday let for a 2 or 3 weeks to give you the chance to find a place to rent long term. To sign a long term agreement without seeing the place could leave you in a place you hate for a year.


Still confused Veronica, we read there were 4 types of immigration permits, A, D, E, and F. The first three concern working people, the last F was for people retiring to Cyprus. 
Quote ' On having been approved under the F category you cannot work even unpaid.'
This was on a site called Info Barrel dated 2009, does it no longer apply?:confused2:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

pearsews said:


> Still confused Veronica, we read there were 4 types of immigration permits, A, D, E, and F. The first three concern working people, the last F was for people retiring to Cyprus.
> Quote ' On having been approved under the F category you cannot work even unpaid.'
> This was on a site called Info Barrel dated 2009, does it no longer apply?:confused2:


Even if it does apply it is the first time I have heard of it and I don't think it is implemented. Most charities etc rely on retired expats to volunteer and many retired expats have part time jobs. As long as they don't take jobs that Cypriots would do they really don't care.


----------



## pearsews (Mar 15, 2011)

Veronica said:


> Even if it does apply it is the first time I have heard of it and I don't think it is implemented. Most charities etc rely on retired expats to volunteer and many retired expats have part time jobs. As long as they don't take jobs that Cypriots would do they really don't care.


Thanks Veronica.


----------



## Stretford_Ender (Jun 12, 2012)

Pearsnews & Veronica

Thanks for the input. In my naivety, I didn't realise you had to declare that you were retired, I thought you simply didn't work.

Back to my original question: is the concensus that Pahos (as opposed to Limassol etc) is a suitable area for us given our 'profile' from the first post?

Thanks

Ian


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Stretfird_Ender said:


> Pearsnews & Veronica
> 
> Thanks for the input. In my naivety, I didn't realise you had to declare that you were retired, I thought you simply didn't work.
> 
> ...


Yes Ian, Paphos is far more suitable than Limassol for retirement. Limassol is very much the business hub of the island, very crowded, hectic etc. Paphos is far more laid back and relaxed. Nicosia is in a basin in the centre of the island, freezing cold in the winter and scorching in the summer. Nicosians who can afford 2 homes tend to buy in the Paphos/Polis areas for weekends and holidays to escape the extremes of the weather there.


----------



## Stretford_Ender (Jun 12, 2012)

Veronica 

Thanks again for your time replying.

I feel like I'm at the beginning of a long journey, but at least I know whch direction to head in !



Ian


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

Also have a look at Polis, It's quieter than Paphos but still has the main amenities and they are a lot easier to access once you understand the unwritten rules.

We got our rental by riding around the streets and ringing phone numbers outside villas to rent, the estate agents seemed to be pushing what they wanted to rent and not listening our requirements. It worked for us.

As your retired then don't worry too much about the immigration side, just turn up, get settled then go to immigration and sort out the tax. If you make a start within the first three months then it should be fine.

Casual work may be difficult to come by so don't rely on it.


----------



## Stretford_Ender (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks Pam n Dave, I'll add Polis to the list to explore.

Looks like we'll be making our first trip at the end of this month.

We will be hiring a car; of course we can book one over the internet, but can anybody recommend a car hire company?

Cheers

Ian


----------



## chrisjac (Jan 30, 2011)

Stretfird_Ender said:


> Thanks Pam n Dave, I'll add Polis to the list to explore.
> 
> Looks like we'll be making our first trip at the end of this month.
> 
> ...


Hi Ian, Petrides rentals are based in Polis, google the name and they'll come up, very reliable, collect the car from Paphos airport and return it there when you have finished your holiday, if you intend to explore the Paphos district you could call in to Petrides office in Polis while you are up there. (We can vouch for Polis and Latchi as an area of the island well worth considering for expat retirees!- less commercialised and touristy than Paphos)

Good luck 

chrisnjac


----------



## Stretford_Ender (Jun 12, 2012)

Chrisjac

Thanks for the info. I always prefer to use local smaller companies where possible (as long as they're reliable of course).

Can anybody suggest other similar for the Paphos area?

Ian


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2012)

pearsews said:


> Still confused Veronica, we read there were 4 types of immigration permits, A, D, E, and F. The first three concern working people, the last F was for people retiring to Cyprus.
> Quote ' On having been approved under the F category you cannot work even unpaid.'
> This was on a site called Info Barrel dated 2009, does it no longer apply?:confused2:


If they followed up on the rules of immigration I think that most working people would not come

For self employed it say that to get permission you need a free capital of 150000 Cyprus pounds. I dont think it is many that have that kind of money when you come over.

And EU regulation states that you can live where you want inside EU. 

I think the categories is mostly for not EU citizens

The Category F states that you need a certain level of pension but it say nothing about not allowed to work.

Category F: 
Persons who possess and have fully and freely at their disposal a secured annual income, high enough to give them a decent living in Cyprus, without having to engage in any business, trade or profession. The annual income required should be at least CY£5,600 for a single applicant and moreover at least CY£2,700 for every dependent person, but the Immigration Control Board may demand additional amounts as necessary. Most applicants come under this Category, the majority of them being pensioners or retired persons.


----------



## exup (Feb 13, 2012)

chrisjac said:


> Hi Ian, Petrides rentals are based in Polis, google the name and they'll come up, very reliable, collect the car from Paphos airport and return it there when you have finished your holiday, if you intend to explore the Paphos district you could call in to Petrides office in Polis while you are up there. (We can vouch for Polis and Latchi as an area of the island well worth considering for expat retirees!- less commercialised and touristy than Paphos)
> 
> Good luck
> 
> chrisnjac


Hi there, Easy rent a car in Paphos were great for us when we visited to reccy the Paphos area and visit properties. The car was waiting at the airport and we returned it there when we left. Everything was simple including giving us 3 days to go and pay! I suppose they know we have nowhere to go. Ask for George and email him at
[email protected]
We paid just over 100 euros for a week. No surprise extras.


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

We've used both rental firms and they are fine. If you are to be based in Paphos then use Easy Rent as it will save a trip from Polis to do the paperwork.

Just bear in mind when house hunting that you are looking for somewhere to live and that it is different from a holiday.


----------



## Stretford_Ender (Jun 12, 2012)

Pam n Dave said:


> Just bear in mind when house hunting that you are looking for somewhere to live and that it is different from a holiday.


That's a good point we will have to remember !

Flights booked now - out on 29th for 10 days for an initial look round.

Can anybody recommend friendly ex-pat bars in Paphos, Peyia, and Tala, or anywhere else for that matter?


Cheers

Ian


----------



## exup (Feb 13, 2012)

Neos in Peyia is a friendly place - their steaks are wonderful!


----------



## DH59 (Feb 23, 2010)

Stretford_Ender said:


> That's a good point we will have to remember !
> 
> Flights booked now - out on 29th for 10 days for an initial look round.
> 
> ...


Hi, we're flying out soon for another recce visit prior to moving there. We will be staying in Peyia. The owner of the apartment has given us a very useful and comprehensive list of local bars, restaurants and other places to visit. We are not too familiar with Peyia, but the bars listed include: JJ's, The Jail, The Grande, Aleko's, The Mill, and Vrisi. For restaurants she suggests: Peyia Tavern, Savvas Grill, Cousins Tavern, Sophie's Themed Restaurant, Mediterranean Art Gallery and Bistro, Stonehouse Inn, Costas Restaurant, and quite a few others in the surrounding areas.

We priced up quite a few car hire places online, and the best value was Argus Car Hire. We are picking up and dropping off the car at Paphos airport and we have booked for two drivers - it's come to just over €220 for two weeks.

Diane


----------



## Stretford_Ender (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi Diane

Thanks for the update - it seems like there are more bars & restaurants in Peyia than I first imagined.

I'll check out Argus car hire - I was intending to use Econonmy Car Rentals due to lower cost and good recommendation. Have you used Argus before?


Out of interest, do you intend (at this point anyway) to settle on Peyia, or are you still looking round for the most suitable area ? 

If you have discounted other areas, I would be intereted to know the reasons, to see if they might be the same as mine. Obviously everybody has different requriements, but it maybe that some of yours might overlap ours.

Cheers

Ian


----------



## DH59 (Feb 23, 2010)

Stretford_Ender said:


> Hi Diane
> 
> Thanks for the update - it seems like there are more bars & restaurants in Peyia than I first imagined.
> 
> ...


Peyia is quite a well-populated area now, albeit not on the same scale as Paphos itself.

We haven't used Argus before. I just found them by trawling the interwebs and found them to be the cheapest. Just bring up a few companies and key in your requirements and see what comes up, being careful to compare what is and isn't included. This is the first time we've had a car for the whole holiday, and have only previously used a local hire company close to where we've been staying. We've just booked everything up-front this time, to make things easier.

We're not sure where we would like to settle yet. We came over in January and had a brief look round at a few houses in Peyia, but this time we intend to go further afield - hence the car for the whole period - and see what is available. We haven't really discounted anywhere yet, as we've only just started the procedure. We know that Peyia is a popular ex-pat town, but that neither attracts us nor puts us off. I don't want to be out in the wilds, but I don't want to be in the thick of the tourist areas either. We've decided we'll probably be renting, rather than buying.

Diane


----------

